# Secret Slingshot Santa - Xmas in July 2013 - Join Now!



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Results are in !!!

Check below to see who you are paired with :






*Beanflip*
*Jim Williams*

*All Buns Glazing*
*OzarkMike*

*SuperMonkeySlinger*
*Winnie*

*Flipgun*
*NoobShooter*

*Harson*
*leon13*

*BuBsMuBollock*
*Curtis*

*Ozzyizabiker*
*E~Shot*

*USAL1023*
*Flicks*

*NicklePanda*
*Trobbie66*

*Flippinout*
*Jroy987*

*Kipken*
*PorkChopSling*

*Arnisador78*
*FWV2*

*Monoaminooxidase*
*The Gopher*

*HenryInPanama*
*G30*

*Primitive Power Slingshot*
*Mopep*

*Luxor5*
*Quarterinmynose*

*Lexlow*
*Ash*

*BullseyeBen*
*Maxpowers*

*TheChunkapultMan*
*Tomshot123*

*Wildwood*
*Viper010*

*Danny0663*
*Doug Walker*

*Harpman*
*Toosharp*

*LVO*
*Bostradamus*

*BC-Slinger*
*Wombat*

*BrokenPins*
*DukaThe*

*Stej*
*Charles*

*Darklord*
*MrTriscuit*

*SHTF Slingshots*
*Btoon84*

*Hrawk*
*M_J*

*AlmightyOx*
*Kubys*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's that time again folks, time to have another Secret Santa !

How's it all work ? Easy.

Anyone interested in taking part replies to this thread letting us know 'You're In'. You have up until May 19 to join the festivities.

On the 20th of May, I will randomly match people up with their 'Santa Buddy'.

Contact your buddy via PM, swap mailing details and work out any specific details. Left hand, right hand, target shooter, hunter etc.

You then have a month to get building your gift for your buddy!

Slingshots to be in the mail no later than the third week in June to ensure an early July delivery!

If we end up with an odd number of entries, I will supply 2 slingshots to balance it out.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Participants so far :


Hrawk
BullseyeBen
Danny0663
DukaThe
All Buns Glazing
PorkChopSling
E~Shot
BuBsMuBollock
LVO
Luxor5
FWV2
M_J
NoobShooter
HenryInPanama
Flippinout
primitive power slingshot
leon13
Jroy987
Charles
Btoon84
Flipgun
Winnie
OzarkMike
Viper010
Kubys
Lexlow
Harson
Harpman
Wombat
NicklePanda
SHTF Slingshots
Quarterinmynose
BrokenPins
TheChunkapultMan
Trobbie66
Maxpowers
Kipken
Jim Williams
Toosharp
Stej
Flicks
Monoaminooxidase
MrTriscuit
Arnisador78
Tomshot123
Ozzyizabiker
The Gopher
Ash
G30
Mopep
Curtis
Darklord
Beanflip
Doug Walker
Bostradamus
AlmightyOx
SuperMonkeySlinger
Wildwood
BC-Slinger
Usal1023


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Does she come with the slingshot? I'm in..


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Woohoo, it's that part of the year again. Count me in, please


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

DukaThe said:


> Woohoo, it's that part of the year again. Count me in, please


Welcome aboard!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Count me in, guys! Last year's slingshot trade was awesome! Lookin' at you, Gopher!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. I received a lovey natural from Beanflip last year it was my first trade and what fun it was


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in! This is gonna be cool!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Been waiting for a big trade to come along again "I am in"


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in!! Sounds fun!

Fwv2.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm In..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah! I'm in.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in, the lady elf in the green suit told me I had to or else....


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

COUNT ME IN FOR SURE. Nothing better than the anticapation of waiting on that special gift that a fellow maker poured his/her heart out over. anic: happy building to all


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i´m in


----------



## jroy987 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right ... put me in ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

gonna be a bunch of folks sitting on the edge of thier seats and harassing the mail lady. so looking forward to this. happy building. for me its about the build knowing its going to a particular person.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am in. I am excited. I am... still excited.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Count me in too please.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome sauce!

The more the merrier. Shaping up to be the biggest one yet!


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in...Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

missed out last year, not makin that mistake again! im in!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

missed out last year, not makin that mistake again! im in!

i dont know how it happened, but i seem to have double posted... could one of the mods please remove this double post? tnx


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm in. :naughty:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow yipee yipee  count me in


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome gents!

Starting to pick up momentum now!

I'm excited


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

looks like a full house?? but I'm in.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What do you use a Wombat for ?

Playing Wom of course.

Welcome aboard buddy.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hrawk, how many people normally do this lol, it must give you loadsa extra work!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lexlow said:


> hrawk, how many people normally do this lol, it must give you loadsa extra work!!


From memory it was about 40 last time.

A lot of work, nah, few minutes each day.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm in. Still very new to building but this sounds fun. Wish me luck!!! Heheh


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in.

But I'm afraid to send anything I make to someone, it'd be like a robbery to take such fine work and send such poor work back.

But I'll try and spend as much time, effort and thought making a good enough slingshot.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I'm in.
> 
> But I'm afraid to send anything I make to someone, it'd be like a robbery to take such fine work and send such poor work back.
> 
> But I'll try and spend as much time, effort and thought making a good enough slingshot.


thats what counts brother, all anyone can as for. if someone puts their heart into somthing id be proud to own it.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

I know I'm new at this but I will definitely put lots of time and effort towards the build. I just got some natural forks and some sheets of aluminum. So definitely have lots of options and this will be hand made. Power tools are currently not in my possession. Maybe in the near future. =D

-Leo


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

This is gonna be an epic trade, good luck everyone taking part.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I'm in.
> 
> But I'm afraid to send anything I make to someone, it'd be like a robbery to take such fine work and send such poor work back.
> 
> But I'll try and spend as much time, effort and thought making a good enough slingshot.


Brother, the only way to fail in this is to not do your best or (like some Unnamed) to not send at all after having committed to do so.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.
> ...


This I found was an issue in the Santa's previous to me taking over. The main cause of the issue there was that person A was sending to person B, person B was sending to Person C and so on.

With the new format, by being matched with another person, you are sending to the same person you are to receive from. We have found this works much better as a higher level of trust is established between pairs.

Someone has already expressed to me a concern that there are people who have only ever made a single post on the forum and that is to enter this event. I am willing to extend to them the same level of trust as I would any other member of the forum. When I entered the very first time, I only had a small handful of posts under my belt and this same level of trust was offered to me.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I woud like to thank Hrawk for his trust.

It is my case, that " I'm in " was my first post, but I hope, that it has nothing to do with trust between us.

Slingshots are my big passion, and I will do my best from what I have learnt over the years about building slingshots for the best result even though I dont post too much.

Thanks again

Kubys


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i think this trust will really make newbies up there game and i would guess bring a few people in further to the sport. we all love making our pieces of art and design for ourselves, and by nature will put 100% to any work for someone else.

i do think its gonna give alot of people sleepless nights nearer the time though lol definately will for me, whatever i make is gonna be my best.......... grrrrr i can feel the worries its not perfect already


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lexlow said:


> I think this trust will really make newbies up there game and i would guess bring a few people in further to the sport. we all love making our pieces of art and design for ourselves, and by nature will put 100% to any work for someone else.


Totally man. I always make something a bit different or unique to add to that surprise value.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

........I can't miss this action.......Put me in Please!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Group the newbies with me, I'm sure they'll do do much better work than I will!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in!

Wombat, please take good care of your new Tasmanian Devil just in case we get paired up


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

count me in!!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to gather a bunch of misc items to add in.
It will hopefully make up for poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump for visibility.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

Count me in too, this is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

count me in also, I love these things...

Kip


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for joining folks.

This is gunna be awesome!

The gallery of gifts is always pretty amazign


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Go on then, I suppose I could rustle something up too


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

This is shaping up very nicely!! C'mon guys and gals....let's make this trade epic!


----------



## toosharp (Apr 5, 2013)

Count me in please, sounds great


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Put my name on the list, please!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Please count me in.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

alrighty then!  the more the merrier! this is gonna be epic, im sure of it


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's amazing! I'm in!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for joining in on the fun guys.

Got any forum friends who haven't joined up yet ?

Help me get them on board!

Lets hit 60 this time around!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in too!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

This may sound stupid but is there an age requirement on this?

And im not the best slingshot craftsman and i dont want to disapoint.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No, there is no age requirement. (What are we going to do, mandatory ID checks?)

Goes without saying though that you need to be able to afford the postage to send off your gift.

As for quality, the only important thing here is that you try your best


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> No, there is no age requirement. (What are we going to do, mandatory ID checks?)
> 
> Goes without saying though that you need to be able to afford the postage to send off your gift.
> 
> As for quality, the only important thing here is that you try your best


alright great, is it a complex mailing process? (sorry for questions, just curious)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ummm, no man.

Package the slingshot well. Be sure to write the name and address very clearly.

Take to the post office and send it.

Most places will require a customs declaration when sending overseas. Most people use 'child's toy' on the form. You may also be asked to show ID.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

i would like in as well pls


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Gopher, Ash, G30, thanks for joining guys !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky, whomever gets paired with the Gopher  Still shooting the slingshot we traded from last year.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

i would love to be in aswell -D


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i gonna start doing mine tonight, slowly slowly


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just 10 more people and we're at 60


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah 50 entries. gonna be great


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in! I'm new to this, but I'm looking forward to trying to impress someone


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

I would like to join


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I already started my Secret Santa slingshot, Now it is on final stage wanted do CA Glue finishing anic:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I mentioned this to my friend Doug. He doesn't have access to the forum or the web. However he would like to participate. All info could be relayed through me. If this is ok, Doug Walker is in. ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure man, adding Doug now.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I heard Doug rocks!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

I'm in!!! This was a blast last year!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Count my in Hrawk! Been working diligently and would like for someone else to taste the fruits of my labor.

I love this idea by the way. Great way to bring the forums together.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

The suspense is killing me!!!! 10 more days until we get matched up.. Need just a few more to sign up for 60..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> The suspense is killing me!!!! 10 more days until we get matched up.. Need just a few more to sign up for 60..


Tell me about it.

How about we do the draw at 60 if we hit that number before the final date ?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Im down.. They're your rules.. You can break them if you want..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Heck why not.

If we can get 4 more people, I'll do the draw.

Do you know anyone who has not joined in yet ?

Call your friends, call your parole officer, call your mum.

Get 4 more people involved and lets do this.


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

I've just received a cool SS from Germany, on another forum exchange (slingshot channel) Global Slingshot Trade 2013

Can't wait for this one to start!

http://[URL=][IMG]http://i1301.phot...rOzzyOsborne/IMAG2443-1_zps8af07842.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes go with the 60 thing the wait for the stragglers was killing me!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

The excitement right??? Definitely getting to everyone. I'm also anxious to get this thing started. -Leo


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I for one hope not to get paired with an eskimo.

Postage may be an issue for me, but I've got £10 for the postage cost, would that cover it?

I know it depends on weight, but the stuff I've prepared is dried and is very lightweight for it's size.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I for one hope not to get paired with an eskimo.
> 
> Postage may be an issue for me, but I've got £10 for the postage cost, would that cover it?
> 
> I know it depends on weight, but the stuff I've prepared is dried and is very lightweight for it's size.


I posted to Canada , Arizona and , Australia most I have paid recorded delivery is £8.00


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

luxor5 said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > I for one hope not to get paired with an eskimo.
> ...


Sounds alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I.......Am.......In.

Have a wonderful secret santa everyone!!!

SMS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > I for one hope not to get paired with an eskimo.
> ...


Dallas Tx to Australia, 1 lb for $18.60 U.S.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill have a crack if spots available?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure is 

Welcome.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yay! two more and we get to go ahead and match up.  Yeah, the anticipation is getting to me as well.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Spreadsheet and screen recorder set up and ready to rock !!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

What screen recorder do you use? Is it pretty clear, because the one that I have records the words on the screen kind of choppy..

I am using ZDSoft Screen Recorder 5.2



Hrawk said:


> Spreadsheet and screen recorder set up and ready to rock !!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Microsoft Expression Encoder.

Free, works great on Win 8. Plenty of encode options.

It is a 2 step process, record then encode, but it's nice and quick.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Hrawk, should i contact some people here on the forum and ask if they want to join?

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If they are a friend, sure!

Don't want to go spamming people though.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Microsoft Expression Encoder.
> 
> Free, works great on Win 8. Plenty of encode options.
> 
> It is a 2 step process, record then encode, but it's nice and quick.


Thanks.. I think I am going to give software a go then.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I am in, should have signed up sooner sorry guys.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

just. one. more..... c'mon I know you're out there... just sign the dotted line :read:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks BC.

Woot! One to go !!!


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in sound's like a lot of fun. Just to warn everyone I'm still learning. LOL


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope I'm not to late to get in on the fun??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No probs man, so long as you try your best, that's all that counts.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yippee !!!!

We have 60.

Give me a few minutes, I'm doing the draw now.

I'll make a video of the process so there's no confusion or allegation of rigging.

Back in a few mins with the results !!!!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Draw is done.

Encoding and uploading to Youtube now


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you really know how to build suspense! hahahaha


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang I got terrible mobile internet at moment would someone kindly post a respone for whom I am paired


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*And now the moment you have all been waiting for, here are the pairings *

*Beanflip*
*Jim Williams*

*All Buns Glazing*
*OzarkMike*

*SuperMonkeySlinger*
*Winnie*

*Flipgun*
*NoobShooter*

*Harson*
*leon13*

*BuBsMuBollock*
*Curtis*

*Ozzyizabiker*
*E~Shot*

*USAL1023*
*Flicks*

*NicklePanda*
*Trobbie66*

*Flippinout*
*Jroy987*

*Kipken*
*PorkChopSling*

*Arnisador78*
*FWV2*

*Monoaminooxidase*
*The Gopher*

*HenryInPanama*
*G30*

*Primitive Power Slingshot*
*Mopep*

*Luxor5*
*Quarterinmynose*

*Lexlow*
*Ash*

*BullseyeBen*
*Maxpowers*

*TheChunkapultMan*
*Tomshot123*

*Wildwood*
*Viper010*

*Danny0663*
*Doug Walker*

*Harpman*
*Toosharp*

*LVO*
*Bostradamus*

*BC-Slinger*
*Wombat*

*BrokenPins*
*DukaThe*

*Stej*
*Charles*

*Darklord*
*MrTriscuit*

*SHTF Slingshots*
*Btoon84*

*Hrawk*
*M_J*

*AlmightyOx*
*Kubys*


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Enbedded vids not showing for me....?

IPad issue?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So what happens now ?


Check the list above and see who you are paired with
Send a PM to your partner and exchange mailing details and any other details you need
Confirm left hand / right hand etc
Get to work building your slingshot for your Santa Buddy!


Make sure your slingshot is in the mail no later than the third week in June


DO NOT POST PICS !!!!
Wait for your Santa Buddy to recieve the slingshot and let them post pics. No spoiling the surprise !!!

Have Fun !!!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wildwood said:


> Enbedded vids not showing for me....?
> 
> IPad issue?


I have posted a Text only listing a post or two below.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The video was to show the process and prove I don't rig this stuff.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

I got LVO again this year!! That's awesome!! I loved last year's exchange with him!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For those curious as to the process.


Names in order as they appeared in this thread
RAND() function was used in column B(C?).
Calculation was set to manual
I pressed the Calculate Now button (F9) a random number of times
List was sorted based on the random number
I highlighted lines in pairs 

Short of having someone pull names from a hat, this is the fairest way I could think off.

Video provided for proof. Check time stamps. Trust me, I did not have time to do multiple vids.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bostradamus said:


> I got LVO again this year!! That's awesome!! I loved last year's exchange with him!


You guys were destined to be together


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

It's fate! :rofl:

I'm glad.. He makes awesome shooters


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor MJ, he gets stuck with me


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a few more things.


Be sure to package your slingshot well. Postal guys are not always the most gentle when it comes to handling packages.
Be sure to write the name and address as clearly as you can with a good permanent pen / marker.
For a lot of people a customs deceleration will need to be completed. "Childs Toy" is probably the best way to label it.
Send with bands attached or separate. I find that not attached makes for a slightly slimmer package and can sometimes save on postage.
Maybe send a post card or something else from your country. This is always nice.

And once again, don't go posting pics of your completed slingshot. Wait until it has been received on the other end and let your recipient post pics. I'll start up another thread for this soon for everyone to post in.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For anyone who missed out, make a post now letting us know.

As people 'join in', we'll match them in pairs in addition to the above list.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

whooo!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Excellent pairing! Now I am excited!!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i got ash, i have no clue who they are, but thats the coolness for me, hope they like what i make. is there any normal way of doing things from this point, as a newbie to this, and forgive me if its been said already, how do we get addresses etc and i'm guessing its common sence to ask leftie rightie and prefered set up type questions to are partnered buddies?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lexlow said:


> i got ash, i have no clue who they are, but thats the coolness for me, hope they like what i make. is there any normal way of doing things from this point, as a newbie to this, and forgive me if its been said already, how do we get addresses etc and i'm guessing its common sence to ask leftie rightie and prefered set up type questions to are partnered buddies?


Send a PM to Ash to exchange details.

Click THIS, then click on SEND ME A MESSAGE to send him a mail.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

you so clever, computer magic


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking forward to see what everybody does!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait! Hey Bo, I need another pic of you like last year when you get yours! Lol.2 years in s row! Too cool!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

sent pm to nicklepanda. Now just waiting.........................................................................Ok off to make some cattys.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

:woot:

PM sent partner. I've also sent a PM to Danny0663. I will be the contact for his pairing, my friend Doug Walker. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22768-wow-just-for-me/


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

LVO said:


> Can't wait! Hey Bo, I need another pic of you like last year when you get yours! Lol.2 years in s row! Too cool!


Oh I'll definitely post some pics, you have to post some equally as embarrassing tho! hahaha... Thrilled we got paired up again, buddy!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!! I am sorry, i had to get that out.. I sent you a PM winnie.!!

Take care all..

SMS


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

whoo!!! time to grind! let the dust fly!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What I save on postage, ill put into the slingshot... and maybe a stubbie or 2 lol.. only joking.. :/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay! Such fun!


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

this an early surprise. i thought the pairing wasn't taking place till the 20th. oh well i'll get busy contacting mopep. have fun all


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Has everyone made contact yet ?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I have!!

SMS


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I have. For myself and for Doug.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Me and Kubys have contacted. Can't wait to ship something nice to the Czech Republic!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes sir! Bubs and I are all set. I can't wait to get an SS from halfway across the globe!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep, we are good to go...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah

me and toon have traded details.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a yes from me and Lexlow. Gunning for the longest distance trade title.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was letting the finish get good and dry on mine. I'll ship it out by the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

Me & Eyshot (Irfan) have traded details... we're both just finishing off our trades!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Ok, I will do it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Ok, I will do it.


Sorry Jeff, you're a bit late buddy. The draw has been done and everyone matched up.

If someone else wants to jump in now, you can be paired with them.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Np man, dude, i really like my new hobby. Hit me up if someone breaks an arm and cant finnish.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Noobshooter and I have contacted. I'm running a lil behind but I'll get there.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Noobshooter and I have contacted. I'm running a lil behind but I'll get there.


No stress man, still got just under a month to get it build and out in the mail.

Send no later than third week of June for a July delivery.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: anic: anic: anic: i'm good. anic: anic: anic:


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Mopep and i have traded details, i to am going anic: :bouncy: anic: :bouncy: anic: :bouncy: anic: :bouncy: anic: crazy with antisapation. spell check


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I'd be more than happy to jump in with Jeff if he's interested and its not to late .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Shoot him a PM.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

will do cheers hrawk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, my side of the trade is on it's way to Oz.

Hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, my trade, depending on air route, will travel between about nine and eleven thousand miles!! thats about 0.11 pence per mile ish at present postal quote


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

The BLO is finally dry :looney: Now a couple days and about 20 coats of wax. will be on the way to NICKLEPANDA on Tuesday morn.


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm finished... just want to give the varnish a couple of days to harden/dry before posting 5,500 miles from the UK to Irfhan in Sri Lanka!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So most of the hard work is done just got to get my finish all sorted , upon my return from holiday next Wednesday they shall be on their way to Quarterinmynose!


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I know, that Hrawk said, no fotos, but I think, that this one is ok :naughty:

Sent today.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Great idea! LOL... Thats a big box!



kubys said:


> I know, that Hrawk said, no fotos, but I think, that this one is ok :naughty:
> Sent today.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

kubys said:


> I know, that Hrawk said, no fotos, but I think, that this one is ok :naughty:
> 
> Sent today.





Wildwood said:


> Great idea! LOL... Thats a big box!


That is a big box. Perhaps I should be expecting a hand cannon lol. I will have yours boxed up and shipped out by the end of the week for sure Mr. Kubys. I can't wait to see what you sent me :imslow:


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Just got back from P.O. Nicklepandas pkg will be winging its way over the continent presently. I was going to try and extend the new no picture PICTURE ,but when I pulled up the pic ,the address and proper name could easily be read. The pkg is gone ,no pic,oh well next July.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Just an idea here. We should all use http://www.distancescalculator.com/

to figure up the distances of our trades. Me and Kubys are about 4,800 miles apart. That is quite the distance for a slingshot to travel 

I'm loving this place more and more by the day.

Thank you all for making these forums so great.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

AlmightyOx said:


> Just an idea here. We should all use http://www.distancescalculator.com/
> 
> to figure up the distances of our trades. Me and Kubys are about 4,800 miles apart. That is quite the distance for a slingshot to travel
> 
> ...


Just something for us to do while we wait patiently for our packages...

WHAT SAY YE BRETHREN?


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine is on the way to Usal. I've asked Santa and his assistant for a quick delivery.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> Just an idea here. We should all use http://www.distancescalculator.com/
> to figure up the distances of our trades. Me and Kubys are about 4,800 miles apart. That is quite the distance for a slingshot to travel
> 
> I'm loving this place more and more by the day.
> Thank you all for making these forums so great.


9405 miles between me and Hrawk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Compared to some of you guys, NoobShooter is just down the street at a mere 1,190.15 miles.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

A measly 4100 miles between here and sunny Florida.
Btoon is gonna get a big package too.
No pics atm, it's still not finished.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Mine to nicklepanda is only going 860 miles .Guess he should get it pretty quick.


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

3,423 miles between Bubs and I.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Distance Calculator gives 11,413 miles between me in Auckland and Lexlow in Kent. I'm sure the flight path will be quite a bit longer.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

10,380.31 miles as the crow flies, between Remco and myself....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hopefully sending mine for mps tomorrow...


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

5,419 miles from me in London to Irfan (E-Shot) in Colombo, Sri Lanka!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! These slingshots are going quite the distance to meet their respective "new homes". This truly is a great community full of selfless people. I wish all your parcels a safe arrival at their given destinations.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just shows that we are Global.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

One catty at a time we'll TAKE OVER THE WORLD........darn inside voice inside voice


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

So far me and NP are the shortest distance


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine is on the way to NoobShooter. :bouncy:


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Kubys and I have both shipped ours out last week, his on Tuesday and mine on Thursday. With shipping taking between 7 and 10 days the should be arriving within the week all things willing.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Mine is on the way to NoobShooter. :bouncy:


Flipguns slingshot is packed up and ready to be in the mail in the morning.... Already received his and its pretty awesome.. Cant wait to take some pics and share them with the rest of the forum.. Thanks again Paul..


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine is on its way to Monoaminooxidase.


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

[/URL]">http://[url=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/MrOzzyOsborne/media/IMAG2844-1_zps4369291a.jpg.html]







[/URL]

 [/URL]">http://[URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/MrOzzyOsborne/media/IMAG2848-1_zpsa6e6989e.jpg.html]







[/URL]

 [/URL]">http://[URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/MrOzzyOsborne/media/IMAG2849-1_zpsa87521c5.jpg.html]







[/URL]

 [/URL]">http://[URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/MrOzzyOsborne/media/IMAG2850-1_zps2da96aeb.jpg.html]







[/URL]

 [/URL]">http://[URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/MrOzzyOsborne/media/IMAG2853-1_zps5c24b4cc.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Wow! received an amazing SS and pouches from Irfhan (e-shot)

Thanks buddy, it's amazing!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice man!


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I cannot get ahold of Toosharp. I'm going to be out if the country for the next week. See what happens then.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Still no response. I guess I'll try again next time.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a shame, Maybe Hrawk will do a trade with you?

Well, it's still June! If you guys are quick you'll get a trade done in time to have Christmas in july.


----------

